# Where do you look in Northwest Missouri?



## Clint Beed

Hey guys. I'm thinking of taking a trip to Missouri in a week or so. Was wondering if you know of areas to look in the Northwest part of the state around St Joe? I'm talking public parks and recreation areas along the Missouri River. Has anyone ever had luck or know if they are found at River Bluffs Park? Any help would be appreciated since I'm not familiar with the area.


----------



## NWMO1512

Riverbreaks Conservation Area


----------



## trotline

Bluffwoods conservation area 2300 acres 9 miles south of St. Joe. Lot of trails, Only deer hunted it once years ago but sure it would have shrooms


----------



## aadavis422

Wallace state park is a little north and west of st. joe near Cameron mo. they have lots of acreage with bluffs and draws. haven't been up there for a few years but had lots of luck in the past.


----------



## mushroom jake

I've had some luck at wallace too. Just don't give up there, because it's hunted quite a bit, so keep walking.


----------



## FITTYSPENCE

trotline said:


> View attachment 157
> Bluffwoods conservation area 2300 acres 9 miles south of St. Joe. Lot of trails, Only deer hunted it once years ago but sure it would have shrooms


Nice catfish! Did you catch that off a trot line? And is that a blue cat or channel?


----------



## trotline

FITTYSPENCE said:


> Nice catfish! Did you catch that off a trot line? And is that a blue cat or channel?


52lb Blue on Platte river and yes a trotline. I was testing how to post a pic. Very easy


----------



## Clint Beed

Thanks for the responses!


----------



## rowdyroushrr62

Clint Beed said:


> Hey guys. I'm thinking of taking a trip to Missouri in a week or so. Was wondering if you know of areas to look in the Northwest part of the state around St Joe? I'm talking public parks and recreation areas along the Missouri River. Has anyone ever had luck or know if they are found at River Bluffs Park? Any help would be appreciated since I'm not familiar with the area.


Squaw creak resvor great place I h


----------

